# So Angry and Sad marriage ending



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

I am so angry at my Husband's infidelities and so hurt that my 16 yr marriage is over. I actually had a glimmer of hope that he would beg for forgiveness and want to come back to his family. All I get are these weak texts and emails with "sorry". 

In my mind, I would have been married for life. I thought we were going through a rough patch where we were not communicating and angry or bored with one another. Then the truth came out about the affairs and all the lies.... ALL the lies. 

I feel like Sybil with all these emotions. VERY ANGRY, hurt, sad, depressed, relieved, happy, content, worried, calm... This can all be within a 15 minute period. The worst is the anger. 

I know I need to move on.... I am just so sad that I am losing a man I absolutely loved, my extended family who I adore and adores me and my home to foreclosure. Although I have a great job, I cannot afford all the bills by myself and he is not making ANY money. 

He is a shell of the man I met and loved and married. I need to forgive him so I can move on.... but how when I feel like I am suffering from PSTD.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

not sure what andwilson meant...?

but i am with you frustrated! all those emotions in one...i never knew it was possible. but you know what it's time for you to take care of yourself, get busy with interests you've always had but have been supressed by living with lies. the more we live our own lives and listen to that inner voice the better the healing will happen. 20 years over for our marriage, but not for me!!


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

sricky isn't that what i said? healing without him. i am in the same boat and learning this myself.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

I am trying so hard to move on. I was doing well following the 180 and not bothering with him. Only emails/texts concerning child. 

Then lately when picking up our daughter he would come over and kiss me goodbye. Say, I love you, etc. Got all these mixed messages from him and I am so hurt and confused. Meanwhile he was still living with his tramp.

I have my next appt with my lawyer on Feb 24th. Need to figure out settlement.

Limbo sucks!


----------



## lostintheworld1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok I had an affair and begged for her forgiveness. I have done nothing but tried to fix things. We both went to IC and I wanted to go to MC but she refused. Now she left, filed and refuses to talk to me. Unfortunately she deals with problems by just closing the other person off. All she says now is, "just sign the papers (divorce). She won't even tell me that she wants us to be over. She won't say, "just give up and move on". I feel like she doesn't want to be responsible for putting the final nail in the coffin. No contact with her is making this worse for me.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Lost - Everyone has a breaking point and I believe infidelity is a deal breaker in any marriage. In my case, I gave H a list of terms I needed for him to meet in order for me to begin to heal and forgive. iN 10 months he never met one. 

My terms were,
sever all ties with tramp
get HIV test
Go for counseling IC
Arranage dates with me
Go to marriage counseling

He writes emails saying he misses us and is sorry but never once made any attempt to fight for his family. I loved him and would have been able to forgive him if he only showed some balls.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

FrustratedFL said:


> Lost - Everyone has a breaking point and I believe infidelity is a deal breaker in any marriage. In my case, I gave H a list of terms I needed for him to meet in order for me to begin to heal and forgive. iN 10 months he never met one.
> 
> My terms were,
> sever all ties with tramp
> ...


All valid requests. I am sorry he didn't/hasn't shown any signs to fix things. My H won't either, but yet you see these men on here wanting to fight for their marriages... it makes me wonder why mine/yours won't even try.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Mamatomany - Not fighting for his family upsets me. I too see the reactions from other men who are fighting and begging for forgiveness. Proving there love and admitting there mistakes. Shelving their false pride for the sake of there wives and family. Mine never made on attempt. His words are very weak. I feel terrible, the 2 hours later, I see his truck at tramps. "I feel awful that I was not a good dad to D and talked to her". Then does not clal or text her for 8 days. Meanwhile, he lives 15 blocks away and watches tramps kid. 

I am so brokehearted for my D and for me.


----------

